# Kingdom Trails: A video report (7/17/11)



## noreasterbackcountry (Jul 21, 2011)

Some video from an awesome day of mountain biking at Kingdom Trails.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/07/kingdom-trails-video-essay.html


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice!! Can't wait to get up there and ride again.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 21, 2011)

Well done!  Some riding in there I haven't done before. Thanks for posting. :beer:


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Aug 25, 2011)

New video from another trip to the Kingdom:

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/08/kingdom-trails-numbers-august-21-2011.html#more


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice report....vid won't load from work so I'll check it out when I get home.  I skipped Troll Stroll last time I was there and between this report and WoodCore's, it definitely makes me regret that decision.  (although, we wanted to give our buddy a chance to experience Tap n Die for the first time)

I haven't ventured up to Moose Alley yet but have heard awesome things.  Glad you hit Kitchel....probably one of the coolest trails on the Darling hill side.   Your report got me thinking, I wonder how many people who hit KT do the climb up Darling Hill Road. (vs. how many get either dropped off at the top or ride a different way to connect)  The past few times we have been up, we ride up the road and connect to Harp.

Loved this quote: "They both knew what I refused to accept:  we were going to get wet (and possibly die).  So why not do it all on a full stomach."    That might be my motto from now on.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 25, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Your report got me thinking, I wonder how many people who hit KT do the climb up Darling Hill Road. (vs. how many get either dropped off at the top or ride a different way to connect)  The past few times we have been up, we ride up the road and connect to Harp.
> 
> I always climb Darling Hill Road versus being dropped off at the top but actually started climbing up Herbs the last trip to avoid the pavement altogether.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Aug 25, 2011)

I usually climb the road as well.  This last trip was the first time I had climbed Herbs and then jumped on the road only for the last portion up to Poundcake.


----------

